

5 Oil Myths and the "Great American Oil Boom" - jyothi
http://www.fool.com/newsletters/08/sfr/08/01.htm

======
jyothi
Fools report: _5 "oil crisis" myths debunked -- PLUS 3 U.S. businesses that
will profit from high crude prices._

Myth #1 -- The Saudis can save us.

More of a stone-cold bluff. There isn't enough in the aged wells.

Myth #2 -- The free markets will work out the oil crisis.

Oil is a way of life today and there are no big incentives alternate energy.
(except a global responsibility which won't come into existence till we face a
huge calamity or something)

Myth #3 -- Tapping the Strategic Petroleum Reserve (SPR) will increase oil
supplies.

It is a famine reserve only for the rich America and can not influence prices.

Myth #4 -- High oil prices are the work of "speculators"

There is no conspiracy and no fools fooling around. It is a mass effect due to
large demand and short supply.

Myth #5 -- The world is simply running out of oil

In fact, there's plenty of oil left in the world -- close to 2 trillion
barrels of black gold sitting in our own backyard right now.

That's right, the U.S. has the largest oil reserves of any country in the
world. Fool unveils 3 most prospective positive investments in Oil industry.

